# Indoor fun



## Sabby (Nov 10, 2008)

Here is a link to our theater. With the weather it is a good time to stay indoors and watch a movie. The link has pictures and an article from a few months back.:jump:

http://www.electronichouse.com/article/diyer_swears_by_1972_speakers/C201


----------



## DENphotog (Dec 11, 2008)

That's pretty sweet, I like the accent lighting on the sides. The thought of you using the same speakers since 1972? those are a couple years older than me! But hey if they still sound good why not?  Have you had much work done to them, like replacing parts or anything?
Carl


----------



## Sabby (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.audioheritage.org/html/profiles/jbl/l100.htm

The JBL heritage site has the history of them 


They still work fine but I did just upgrade the tweeters.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

It looks fantastic, very clean set up. I had a pair of older Cambridge soundworks towers that I always liked. I had them for 11 years and just recently replaced them. It was strange to see my old speakers at someone elses house. I sold them for cheap money to another HT friend and he loves them. Hopefully you can get your riser and seats soon.:T


----------

